# Kangertech Unitank Mini



## Wca (21/5/14)

Hey all. 

Just want to find out, have any off you tried the Kangertech Unitank mini?
Seams like a nice little tank.


----------



## Hein510 (21/5/14)

This is gonna suck just as much as the normal Unitank! Kanger should keep there designs simple as their previous products, not a fan of Kanger but they do have some good products, Unitanked sucked some major ass and IMO this is gonna too.

Sent from my BlackBerry 9800 using Tapatalk


----------

